
Ask HN: What parts of software development will be retired in the next 15 years? - isthispermanent
With the rise of cloud computing &gt;95% of any new project will not buy and run their own servers. What other parts of software development will disappear and how will they be replaced?
======
Rannath
I don't think any will disappear completely, but some will become less
prevalent.

Since tele-presence is becoming more reliable, I imagine we'll see office-less
businesses start showing up in the next decade, at least in areas with
reliable internet.

------
claudiulodro
Nobody can predict that far out. Your time horizon is too long compared to the
speed of tech.

AWS launched less than 15 years ago in 2006 with just S3 and EC2.

The iPhone launched less than 15 years ago in 2007, and now mobile phones are
the dominant form of computers.

Check back in 5 years and we'll probably have a better idea of what 2035 will
bring.

------
tmm84
I believe in the next 15 years that developing on a machine you are working on
will be a thing of the past. With cloud computing, containers and the like,
you'll just go to a web site and code everything in the browser.

------
vikingcaffiene
I don’t know what will replace it yet but React will fall out of favor and
become the next jQuery. Maybe it’ll be static sites or native web components
or something entirely new, but it but it’s coming.

~~~
isthispermanent
Implicitly that would mean that Angular and Vue will be replaced as well.

~~~
vikingcaffiene
Agree.

------
iraldir
Web Game Development in JavaScript. Those will be done in whatever game engine
and compiled into webassembly.

